# Film Music Book by Norman Ludwin



## Norman (Aug 16, 2015)

My Film Book is finished! Some of your might remember that last year I had to pull the book but it is all good and legit now!

_All music are original orchestral scores, not take downs or arrangements. _
Selections from:

_Psycho_ (1960) Bernard Herrmann-*Horror*

_Lawrence of Arabia _(1962_) _Maurice Jarre_-_*Adventure*

_To Kill a Mockingbird _(1962)Elmer Bernstein_-_*Family*

_Planet of the Apes _(1962) Jerry Goldsmith-*Science Fiction*

_Jaws_(1975 ) John Williams-*Thriller*

_1941 _(1979) John Williams–*Military*

_Born on the Fourth of July _(1993) John Williams-*Drama*

_Jurassic Park _(1993) John Williams*-Suspense*

_Silverado _(1998) Bruce Broughton-*Western*

_Road to Perdition _(2002) Thomas Newman-*Film Noir*

_King Kong _(2005) James Newton Howard-*Action*

_Pan’s Labyrinth _(2011) Javier Navarrete-*Dark Fantasy*

*300 pages of scores, exercises, analyses, tips for scoring, orchestration pointers, and terminology.*

Available in print or e-book versions.
http://www.musicnewapproach.com/


----------



## bcarwell (Aug 24, 2015)

Just a word about Norm Ludwin and his books. I just received his Film Music book which I am devouring.

I can honestly say it is everything I thought it would be and then some. In addition to discussion of tools, the "Hollywood Sound", etc., descriptions are included of the elements of 12 Hollywood film music genres- Bernstein, Goldsmith, JW, Thomas Newman, etc.- the biggies- including score excerpts and analyses. I don't know how one would otherwise access many of these scores, and those that are available

, like the Williams signature series, cost an arm and a leg. If you are a keyboard player, the one-armed pianist repertoire is fairly limited to the Ravel piano concerto and a few others- a real career

 limiter. And if you're a hoofer, forget it.

And as for customer satisfaction

, all I can say is Norman is amazingly responsive to emails, his service is prompt and reliable, his knowledge and command of the subject matter impeccable, and he genuinely seeks to insure

 that his customers are happy. And no he is not by brother-in-law and I was not put up to this testimonial.

When I've completed study of the Film Music book I plan on acquiring the rest of his eBooks available in a great package

 deal on his website

.

 Thanks

Norman and I look forward to his additional works

 !

Bob


----------



## Norman (Aug 24, 2015)

bcarwell said:


> Just a word about Norm Ludwin and his books. I just received his Film Music book which I am devouring.
> 
> I can honestly say it is everything I thought it would be and then some. In addition to discussion of tools, the "Hollywood Sound", etc., descriptions are included of the elements of 12 Hollywood film music genres- Bernstein, Goldsmith, JW, Thomas Newman, etc.- the biggies- including score excerpts and analyses. I don't know how one would otherwise access many of these scores, and those that are available
> 
> ...


Thank you Bob, you are too kind!


----------

